# RB25DET powered 240sx



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

hey everyone, i'm new here but i've been reading the posts lately.
i have a 1990 240sx right now and i'm planning on swapping in a RB25DET. Does anybody know the quarter mile times or accelaration times with this engine in my car? i tried searching but i got nothing.
thanks alot.
oh yeah, i forgot to mention, its the fastback version.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

omfg.. dood..who cares what ur car runs the 1/4 mile in?? i don't.. and most ppl now days don't either.. the "10second car" saying from TF&TF must get out of your head!!!! and since 240sx isn't really a drag car..pretty much pointless

do some more research.. there are plenty of rb25 info on these boards

oh yeah, i forgot to mention, it doesn't matter if it's a fastback or a coupe


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but the fastback weighs more, so it would be a little slower than a coupe


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the extra 50 lbs would equal 5 hundredths of a second in a quarter mile. going with the equation that every 100 lbs is 1 tenth of a second...good racing skills could cover up the weight...

anyways, ill be you this swap will never be done....but thats just a gut feeling really :loser:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i know that it would'nt make that much of a difference. 


> going with the equation that every 100 lbs is 1 tenth of a second


is that really true? thats good to know. but now taking out my backseats won't put me in the 10s? im dissapointed
by the way, i think its a little more than 50lbs


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the fastback is around 50 pounds more give or take. but i believe its more aero dynamic then the boxy coupe.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

actually, according to this website: http://www.dragonswordmotorsports.com/Nissan/240sx/240sx411.html , the weight difference differs(yes i know!) according to year.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

1990 (SOHC)
Coupe XE - 2657
Fastback SE - 2684
(25 lbs. ^^^)

1992 (DOHC)
Coupe - 2699
Fastback - 2730
(31 lbs ^^^)

Coupe SE - 2712
Fastback SE - 2747
Fastback LE - 2748
(35 and 36 pounds lbs^^^)

info was found at 240sx dot org FAQ


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

im pretty sure about that 100lbs = 1/10 isecond in the quarter. i think i saw it in a magazine before.....they took some guys altime with heavy 19's and shaved over 2 seconds off his 1/4 time by cutting off the body, putting stock infiniti wheels on, and duct taping his intake on top of his motor for ram air....i just wonder what the owner thought when he saw his frame with a driver seat and a motor... :thumbup:


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

kelso i remember them doing that but i dont rememebr which mag wasnt the car blue


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

the car was a white b15 sentra. I saw it on a vw forum. It went from the 16's to the 14's. it was hilarious.. I couldn't believe that they did something like that.. it was great. 2 second improvement for $0.


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

what mag did they do it in i vaguely remember it but i remember seeing it somewhere


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it was either super street or sport compact car, pretty sure it was the latter of the two. that shit was nuts. very funny. i laughed for hours. i still have the mag, just dont feel like finding it.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

hey how fast do you think my 240 can do 1/4 miles?


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

I pulled a 14 flat with shitty tires and tons of wheel spin according to the G-Tech Competition. Take that for whatever its worth. 89 S13 coupe with RB25DET


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i ran a 10.23 with my street tires. 93 s13 coupe with rb26dett..it's awd


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i ran a 10.23 with my street tires. 93 s13 coupe with rb26dett..it's awd


said the kid that cant even drive..........


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

only a 10.23? geez u need 2 bottles of NOS to get the job done to 9...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

he could get into 8's with 2 bottles  

omfg theres this kid at my school and today he was trying to say he has a 66 mustang with a 514 cubic inch motor hittin like 845 hp, runnin low 6's. yes, i said it, low sixes! he used to say he had a viper motor in it but he changed his story. then all the ******** just basically flamed him for being so gay. seriously... a funny car runs like a little quicker than 5's and has much more powerful engines and wayyyy less weight....its not possible to have that amount of power on the motor in that car and run low 6's....


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i have a 400r :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i was talking to some security gaurd tonight and he said he has an El Camino that runs 5.something at the track. It was funny because my friend mentioned nitromethane and the guy said that he doesn't want to run nos. he was an idiot


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

LMAO.... nitrous oxide and nitro methane.....you dont have to be a chemist to understand theyre completely different hahaha
ill race his el camino with my stock motor :loser:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i was talking to some security gaurd tonight and he said he has an El Camino that runs 5.something at the track. It was funny because my friend mentioned nitromethane and the guy said that he doesn't want to run nos. he was an idiot


challenge him and tell us what happened


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

he said he hasnt driven it in a few months. so he didnt have it with him


----------

